# Hilarious videos!



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I've decided that one of my New Years resolutions will be to laugh every day. Laughter has been shown to have several positive health benefits and some even go as far to say that it can help people overcome serious illness.

Here's my first contribution and I'll try to contribute periodically. Would very much look forward to seeing anything that you found hilarious.

Hope you enjoy this as much as my family did!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTxkxG3DF4k


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL Best Whose Line skit ever! I miss that show! Now they all host game shows...


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

LMAO at that video spidey. Saw this one in the videos beside.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCJLlSf21Y&NR=1&feature=fvwp

Great Resolution and one I may copy.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Being that I live in Vancouver and most Canadian stuff is not very good I give you this from Seattle. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOraTfF-zZA


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Here's a new installment. Hoping that this thread will serve as a little "pick me up" for those times that we might need it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeyjbqDCIeg&NR=1


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Well, we've added American/Canadian, Alien and Scottish humour so maybe now it's time for a little British humour with Hugh Laurie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNoS2BU6bbQ


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

This is just funny to me. Probably not for the true believers and the pious. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHJUrcVdJk


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

She was pretty cute until she opened her mouth

"Like I know they speak French there" *Facepalm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANTDkfkoBaI


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

If I was that dumb I'd shoot myself except I'd be too dumb to know how dumb I was I guess. So now I'm confused


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

"Give it a second it's going to space!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg9aAvhpdFo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a077-LyM5E&feature=related


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> "Give it a second it's going to space!"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk&feature=player_embedded


That's great. It's so true.

I've felt it a couple times in the past few years as I hear people griping about things not working quite as well as they'd like, when that thing was science fiction even ten years ago. I mean, Google Streetview was science fiction in 2000. Being able to take a digital panoramic tour of nearly every street in every major city while sitting in your underwear at home. And people gripe about it not loading quickly enough, or being fluid enough, or even the imagery not being recent enough. I mean, do people realise what kind of feat of modern technology it is to stitch hundreds of thousands panoramic images together into a map, using GPS and vehicle/backpack mounted cameras, and make it readily browsable over the internet? Just the sheer logistical undertaking is impressive. And they gripe that the image is 8 months old! Un-fricken-believable.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

andrewf said:


> ... And they gripe that the image is 8 months old! Un-fricken-believable.


We are on a dead-end street in PV and they stopped at the end before turning onto the street. Unacceptable!


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Hijacked this from the other site I frequent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqviCx3BsrQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

The first video was hilarious...can't believe it took me so long to stumble across this thread.


----------



## anyuta (Aug 24, 2010)

dead-end street in PV and they stopped at the end before turning onto the street. Unacceptable!


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Feel like it's time for a smile. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwDJOWHRKcg&feature=related


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*WestJet*

WestJet commercial


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Since this is a money forum.........a hilarious discussion on the subprime crisis would seem appropriate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzJmTCYmo9g

The Crazy Frog...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKYpyu1_1os

And for those of us who have endured endless viewing of Toy Story 1, 2, or 3 for our kids and grandkids...........you might enjoy these "outtakes".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWclgyyIfUs


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Sags. I especially enjoyed that first video.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

http://samuel-warde.com/2012/12/thi...d-interviews-westboro-baptist-church-leaders/


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Poo-Pourrie........funny commercial for a real product.......

Perhaps some people may find it a bit.............ummm..........."rudish".............is that a real word?

Almost 16 million views though..........a viral success for the company.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

^ heard about that one on the drive to work the other day, the radio hosts were talking about it.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Did you guys see this yet? 17 milion hits on youtube in a few days.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iyeUcFKRv4


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It would be interesting to drive a car like that for a day.......just to see the reactions.

I can only imagine what the neighbors would be saying........if I parked that in "our" spot.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=613048185403036


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Awww.........that is a great video.........


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152642257355300&set=vb.776790299&type=2&theater


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Amusing & ingenious:


http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...l-the-honey-badger-can-escape-anything/25755/


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Any day Canadian Ice Fishing in Northern Ontario Canada.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x768VAsOQSw


----------

